# Where to buy Athletic Polyester Trim



## funkmaster (Jan 27, 2007)

I've looked all over and I can't find something as simple as the trim for a basketball jersey. It's the ribbing around the neck and arm openings. I have a couple of NBA jerseys. The trim used is 100% Polyester. 

I believe polyester is used so the trim can be used with dye sublimation to create as many different color schemes as is necessary to match the jersey. So I'm assuming the polyester knit ribbing is white then the color lines are added via dye sublimation.

I've searched my local Hancock's and Joanne's Fabrics but have found nothing. I've searched trimfabric.com but found nothing. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Probably custom made. Most trim is made of the same fabric as the shirt. It is cut on the diagonal so it will make nice bends. Most anyone who makes clothing can do this. I very seriously doubt you will find it ready made.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

If you search enough you can probably find this type of trim. Try www.fabric.com - they may have it. Search for mesh or athletic jersey.


----------



## funkmaster (Jan 27, 2007)

jean518 said:


> Probably custom made. Most trim is made of the same fabric as the shirt. It is cut on the diagonal so it will make nice bends. Most anyone who makes clothing can do this. I very seriously doubt you will find it ready made.



Yes, but per the label of the jersey I'm using as my example the trim is 100% polyester. The shell is listed as 100% Nylon.


----------



## funkmaster (Jan 27, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> If you search enough you can probably find this type of trim. Try www.fabric.com - they may have it. Search for mesh or athletic jersey.



Thank you for the website info. They do have polyester/lyrca and 100% polyester knit ribbing, basically along the lines of what I'm looking for.

I also found a website that says they sell "trim" and it's 100% polyester. I've emailed them to see what they can do. Their site: trim


----------



## duraknit (May 17, 2011)

Our company produces the knit trim for NBA jerseys. We make stretch nylon (generally used for oncourt) and polyester (generally used for replicas). Our minimum order is 24 pieces/style. You typically need 3 pcs (neck & 2 arms) for a jersey. Company info is as follows:

Yarrington Mills Corp
www.yarringtonmills.com
(215) 674-5125


----------

